# 120v flat wire



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Their speaker wire products are pretty cool. I like the paintable flat speaker wire you can glue to a wall and paint over. 

I fear that someone would try the same thing with a 120v flat cable....and then try to nail a painting up, right through it. No doubt UL has the same reservations....:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I use a hydraulic jack and a breaker bar, oh wait you said flat wire, sorry.


I installed a boat load of it in the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

brian john said:


> I use a hydraulic jack and a breaker bar, oh wait you said flat wire, sorry.
> 
> 
> I installed a boat load of it in the late 70's early 80's.


You intstalled 120v flat wire in the 70's?? I never knew it existed until today.

I know it's used inside laptops and other electronics sometimes called ribbon cable but never knew they had it for 120 volts.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.arcat.com/divs/sec/sec16128.shtml

http://www.ampnetconnect.com/documents/UC_Power_System_Presentation_Rev4_Web.pdf


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

lovethetrade said:


> You intstalled 120v flat wire in the 70's?? I never knew it existed until today.


I bet he is talking about a different but similar product, that can be found in ARTICLE 324 Flat Conductor Cable: Type FCC


http://www.ampnetconnect.com/documents/UC_Power_System_Presentation_Rev4_Web.pdf


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

"Southwire's revolutionary FlatWire, the Invisible Wire Solution®, has been approved for standard 120VAC electrical wiring applications in the 2008 National Electric Code (NEC). Under article 382 of the NEC, Concealable Non-Metallic Extension (CNE), the innovative surface-mount wiring technology that will present consumers with new opportunities in electrical wiring while greatly advancing safety."


Southwire claims this is revolutionary? If this has been around why are they saying it's revolutionary?


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I bet he is talking about a different but similar product, that can be found in ARTICLE 324 Flat Conductor Cable: Type FCC
> 
> 
> http://www.ampnetconnect.com/documents/UC_Power_System_Presentation_Rev4_Web.pdf


Says it CAN'T be used in residential buildings.


----------

